# Entwistle Reservior, Bolton



## Wishmaster (Feb 2, 2008)

Check this place out today with a friend of mine (not registered yet, get your buns on here lol  ), not a huge amount to see, but there is some amazing sights to behold, see pics:






Very interesting looking tunnel, notice that the tunnel lights are on 





Appears that this runs a long way upto the tower on the res itself, would be worth another look, though there was a padlock on the gate  



































Someone is hiding in the bushes  




















Interesting, we found a skull, not really sure what animal it is from :shock: 





But it has lots of teeth  










Really cool aquaduct


----------



## sheep2405 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Entwistle Reservior - Bolton - Report*

Looks like a common sheep to me, we get loads around here.


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Entwistle Reservior - Bolton - Report*



sheep2405 said:


> Looks like a common sheep to me, we get loads around here.



I thought that too, most likely is, but I aint ever seen a sheeps skull before so


----------



## krela (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Entwistle Reservior - Bolton - Report*

That last photo is nice


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Entwistle Reservior - Bolton - Report*



krela said:


> That last photo is nice



Thanks K, I turned around and spotted the shot, just had to take the pic.

If you follow the waters edge it will bring you to the Wayoh which I have reported on also


----------



## Mr Sam (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Entwistle Reservior - Bolton - Report*

really liking the first and last photo's


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Entwistle Reservior - Bolton - Report*



Mr Sam said:


> really liking the first and last photo's



Cheers Sam


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Entwistle Reservior - Bolton - Report*

Cool explore. Love the viaduct.


----------



## smileysal (Feb 6, 2008)

Did like the report when the pics were still up, but now apparently they've all been removed. would love to know why?


----------



## krela (Feb 6, 2008)

smileysal said:


> Did like the report when the pics were still up, but now apparently they've all been removed. would love to know why?



I do love the way you automatically assume everything is a conspiracy. It makes me chuckle.

The pictures aren't working because they server they are hosted on is down. I'm sure they'll be back once the problem is resolved.


----------



## Commando (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi there,
Love the photos especially the tunnel. Kinda scarey looking. Would be interesting to explore. The skull was a strange find; makes me imagine devil worshippers sacrificing some poor creature in the middle of the night!
Thanks.


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 6, 2008)

Commando said:


> Hi there,
> Love the photos especially the tunnel. Kinda scarey looking. Would be interesting to explore. The skull was a strange find; makes me imagine devil worshippers sacrificing some poor creature in the middle of the night!
> Thanks.



Thanks Commando, I really enjoyed the explore too, would of been nice to go down the tunnel, but not possible as its locked tight, looks like it goes on for a fair distance too.


----------



## King Al (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Entwistle Reservior - Bolton - Report*



krela said:


> That last photo is nice



I can just picture a pic-nic on a little boat on a nice day in the 1950's


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks like a great explore. Love those looooooonnnnnng tunnels!  Reminds me of a James Bond style tunnel! 

Nice one WM -thanks for sharing.

Lb


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 7, 2008)

Lightbuoy said:


> Looks like a great explore. Love those looooooonnnnnng tunnels!  Reminds me of a James Bond style tunnel!
> 
> Nice one WM -thanks for sharing.
> 
> Lb



Cheers LB, tunnel is amazing isnt it


----------

